# TIVO doesn't boot



## mine_photo (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a TIVO series 1, so I tried to install the new disk and of course connected my disk to an XP system and booted, which now I know is wrong. 

So I tried using the MakeTiVoBootable program to make it work, but apparently the byteswapping(don't know the details) is not enabled with regular MFS and hence we need "kazymyr's bootable CD v2.6i" for MakeTiVoBootable with byteswap option to work. 

Could someone please help me out as to wheren I can download "kazymyr's bootable CD v2.6i", I searched but in vain and the link doesn;t work. Thanks.


----------



## mine_photo (Jan 27, 2007)

So, I found where I can get the files, but then it didn't help. So I had to get another tivo, backup that one and use it to upgrade the disk that I have. The link is here in case others want the same.

I guess I can't post urls. Will do so when I can actaully post the url's.


----------



## mine_photo (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is it now.

http://www.cnunix.com/ftp/TiVo/


----------



## teevojohnson (Jun 13, 2007)

i know what you're saying


----------



## mitsukisan (Jun 19, 2007)

I did the same thing with my Series 1. But, when I hooked everything back up to the Tivo, everying worked fine. However, I am now trying to install the drivers for the CacheCard and I keep getting a message saying the Tivo drive is not being detected. Is this what I have reaped for not reading ahead? If so, have you figured out how to fix it? I have a Series 2. Can I use that one to make a back up disk and upgrade the Series 1?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

mitsukisan said:


> I did the same thing with my Series 1. But, when I hooked everything back up to the Tivo, everying worked fine. However, I am now trying to install the drivers for the CacheCard and I keep getting a message saying the Tivo drive is not being detected. Is this what I have reaped for not reading ahead? If so, have you figured out how to fix it? I have a Series 2. Can I use that one to make a back up disk and upgrade the Series 1?


Afraid not. Though many S1 TiVos have a common software kernel, the S2's are quite different. If you can't fix the boot sector, then you might have to get an image from somewhere, such as InstantCake. The IC version supports the network card. It might support the cache card, too. You could check at DVRUpgrade.com


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

lafos said:


> Afraid not. Though many S1 TiVos have a common software kernel, the S2's are quite different. If you can't fix the boot sector, then you might have to get an image from somewhere, such as InstantCake. The IC version supports the network card. It might support the cache card, too. You could check at DVRUpgrade.com


IC does indeed contain drivers for the CacheCard, as well as the older TurboNet cards; but it doesn't sound like you need it in this particular situation.

It sounds like you might have a good original disk to work from, so what you should do is start from scratch and just make an MFSbackup of your original disk, then do a restore onto the new disk. Make sure everything works in your TiVo before taking the next steps.

Then go ahead and do your CacheCard driver installation, and you shouldn't have much problem.

You can use one of the CD ISO's from the SiliconDust Forum Here


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

mitsukisan said:


> However, I am now trying to install the drivers for the CacheCard and I keep getting a message saying the Tivo drive is not being detected.


I know when I installed the airnet drivers your tivo drive had to be hooked up as hdc. I was getting the same error when I had it hooked up as hda. Maybe cachecard is the same. Now if I could just get my airnet working.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I HIGHLY suggest InstantCake to those that are installing TurboNET or CacheCards. IC will format the drive and install the drivers for those cards in one fell swoop.


----------



## mitsukisan (Jun 19, 2007)

Let me start by saying that I really appreciate everyones suggestions. I have tried every configuration of Master/Slave/Primary/Secondary I can think of to load the cachecard driver on my Tivo. I go through the process up to where you type, "nic_install/nic_install cachecard" and keep getting the error message, "Tivo drive not detected". Let me give the history and maybe someone can solve the mystery. I have run out of options.

I have a Phillips HDR-112. Last year I added a second drive (160gb) that I ordered through weaknees. The unit worked as expected (albeit slowly) until early this month when the modem stopped working. I ordered the CacheCard through 9thtee to solve both my speed problem and my program update problem. I followed the directions in installing the cachecard carefully, but, was not so careful when trying to install the drivers. I began by hooking up my Tivo A drive (without making it a slave) in the place of the secondary hard drive I have in my computer, leaving the computers C drive alone. When I started the computer, I went into "My Computer" to see if the A drive was being read. When it did not show up on "My Computer" I then read the directions. When I read the line in the directions about Windows writing a signature onto Sector 1 of the A drive, I powered down, disconnected the Tivo drive, re-installed it into the Tivo. Everything worked fine. It even seemed to work faster. So, I read the driver instructions carefully and followed them to the best of my ability; I downloaded nic_cd_20050218.iso, burned it to a pocket cd (210 mb, it's all I had at the time), hooked the CD-ROM as primary master, the Tivo A drive up as primary slave and powered up the computer. Everything went as described in the instructions except when I got to the process I mentioned before where I have consistently received the message, "Tivo drive not detected". The Tivo drive continues to work perfectly in the Tivo. 

If Windows did write a signature to Sector 1 in the Tivo drive, what, if anything, would I see when I put it back into the Tivo?
Am I using the correct iso?
How do I correct any problems I may have created and install the drivers?


----------



## mitsukisan (Jun 19, 2007)

I had success last night!! On Silicondust's forum, they suggested that someone with a similar problem check the BIOS to see if the hard drive was locked up or not. When I checked it out, there was a 0 Master, 0 Slave, 2 Master, 2 Slave and 3 Master/Slave. I noticed no matter how I hooked up the Tivo drive, it did not show up at all unless it was set as 0 Master, and, as 0 Master it showed 40 gb. I had an older computer that I hoped would simplify matters, so, I hooked everything up to it and.... shazam, it worked! Thanks for your post. For any "non-guru" like me reading this post, save yourself greif and go straight to your BIOS. Different computers get there by different means, but, the menu shows up when you first start up. You'll have to look quickly at the bottom of your screen at startup, find the correct F-button (F1, F2, etc.) for something to do with BIOS and hit that button. Good Luck.


----------

